# Congrats Heather



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Congratulations to Heather (Loganberry) for her BIS at Swindon today!

It was a fantastic mouse day out, weather was perfect, Hermitage is a beautiful village, and everyone was lovely 

Sarah xxxx


----------



## Shyone (Feb 1, 2010)

Well done Heather way to go. You must be so verry pleased. What mouse won can we see pics


----------



## unicorn (Feb 14, 2010)

Well done, it's lovely when all the hard work pays off


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

yep well done heather pics needed please!

what class was it in originally?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Well done Heth - silver or cham?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Argente satin!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Well done to Heather and thanks *ALL* for a super day


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Just seen this thread - thanks guys! My second time best in show, and both were Cup Shows! I am very happy, to say the least 

This was an argente satin, and her sister won Best AOV also. I won four cups at the show, but i won't know what they're actually for until the next magazine comes out and they're listed.

Here's some pix then:





































And everything i won :


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Shiprat said:


> yep well done heather pics needed please!
> 
> what class was it in originally?


Satin section, AOV satin.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

excellent.

I can definately see why this mouse won for you.


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Ta! If she stays in good nick, i'll show her and her sister (who came second in the satin challenge) at Enfield on 1 May - they only 7 weeks at the mo. This one is the darker of the two, and they get darker as they age, so her sister might be the better colour in a couple more weeks.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I didn't know you bred satin argente's Heather!! How scrummy!


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

yeah, no one else is showing them/has them at the mo. In satin, I have silver/dove/ivory/cham/argente, plus all those in normal coats, and cham tans.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm not a huge fan of ticked coats on mice... I saw a couple of Leighs argente's at the march enfield show though, and they are very pretty


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

I chose them primarily because i wanted to learn about another type of mouse. I breed selfs, and had dabbled in satins and tans, all of which require slightly different skills and ways of looking at them to breed good ones, but I hadn't yet tried a ticked variety. You learn a lot from each section - at some point in the distant future, i will have to breed a marked variety also, to learn about the intricacies of that section. I see it as a kind of apprenticeship!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I will be testing the waters with rumpwhites soon  That should be wildly amusing! hehee

I agree with you completely, and if I had to pick a showable ticked variety is would be argente (Though really i would prefer blue agouti LOL)

*sighs* talking about different varieties makes me want more... I keep having to stop myself from asking for show blacks! hehe

W xx


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

show blacks mmmmm, i getting some more of them next month :roll:


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

yes, i like rumpwhites. i have no idea what i'd try from that section though. Dutch maybe, or Rumpwhites, or Himalayan? No idea!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

The biggest thing that struck me when I first got my rw girls is how tiny they are! hehe

It will definately be a challenge, though I do generally enjoy that. I will see how it goes for a few generations as to whether I will continue with them.

W xx


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I am impressed! Good job!


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow, congratulations, looks like a very succesful show for you


----------



## wyliegirl12 (Apr 13, 2010)

good job


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats!
Those are some great looking mice.


----------

